# اكتشاف هائل لكيفية قلب اقطاب المغناطيس الدائم لحظيا



## البحارالسبعة (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد العمل الشاق والتجارب الكثيرة وجدت طريقة لقلب اقطاب المغناطيس الدائم وتلك ضرورية جدا في صناعة المحرك المغناطيسي او ان صح التعبير تفتح نافذة جديدة لصناعة المحركات المغناطيسية اي انني الان استطيع اخماد التنافر بين الاقطاب المتشابهة لحين الحاجة لهذه الخاصية اي اخماد التنافر لحظيا 
او بصورة اخرى هي عازل للمجال ليس بالضبط ولكن تفيد جدا في الحركة الدائرية المنتظمة الواجب ايجادها في هذا المحرك
وهذه الرسالة موجهة الى من يهمه الامر....شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 نوفمبر 2011)

البحارالسبعة قال:


> بعد العمل الشاق والتجارب الكثيرة وجدت طريقة لقلب اقطاب المغناطيس الدائم وتلك ضرورية جدا في صناعة المحرك المغناطيسي او ان صح التعبير تفتح نافذة جديدة لصناعة المحركات المغناطيسية اي انني الان استطيع اخماد التنافر بين الاقطاب المتشابهة لحين الحاجة لهذه الخاصية اي اخماد التنافر لحظيا
> او بصورة اخرى هي عازل للمجال ليس بالضبط ولكن تفيد جدا في الحركة الدائرية المنتظمة الواجب ايجادها في هذا المحرك
> وهذه الرسالة موجهة الى من يهمه الامر....شاكرين تعاونكم


 
أخي الفاضل ما فائدة هذه الرسالة بدون ذكر التفاصيل إن صحت


----------



## علي! (1 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم البحار السبع 

ان مشدود جداً لمعرفة هذه العوازل 

ومنذ يوم امس الى اليوم انا اعمل جاهداً الى صناعة محرك دائم الحركة 
لكن للأسف لم افلح 
بسبب عدم تساوي المغانيط من ناحية الوزن والتنافر 

لذا لا تبخل علينا بكل معلومة 
وفقك الله


----------



## sayedsarhan (2 نوفمبر 2011)

انا يهمنى الامر
ويمكننا العمل سويا
انا عندى فريق عمل ونعمل فى مجال الاختراعات ان احببت ان تعمل معنا سيكون شرف لنا


----------



## البحارالسبعة (2 نوفمبر 2011)

يا استاذ سيد انا جاهز للعمل ضمن مجموعتكم ولكنك لم تترك لي اية وسيلة لاجدك فيها


----------



## البحارالسبعة (2 نوفمبر 2011)

والى الاخ علي
انها ليست عوازل مادية بالشكل الصحيح ولكنها معادلة مغناطيسية ان صح التعبير 
اترك ايميلك
البحار السبعة


----------



## البحارالسبعة (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الى السادة المشرفين الافاضل
انا لا استطيع ان اراسل العضو حتى داخل الموقع فكيف ساجعل مشاركاتي فعالة وضمن نطاق المناقشة
ارجو الافادة
قدبذلت جهدا ووقتا ومالا كثيرا حتى خرجت بهذه المنظومة المغناطيسية
والان انا مقيد ضمن حدود الكلمات
ارجو التفهم شاكرين حسن اصغائكم


----------



## sayedsarhan (2 نوفمبر 2011)

انا حاولت ابعتلك فى رساله خاصه بس معرفتش
دى ايميلاتى ورقمى
********************
********************
************


*
تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد 
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني 
و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


تم ارسال رسالة خاصة للعضو البحار السبعة


----------



## البحارالسبعة (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ سيد ما وصل شي
انا اسف 
وانا حاولت ابعتلك برسالة خاصة بس للاسف جاءت رسالة لي تقول هذه الخاصية لمن تجاوزت عدد مشاركاتهم الخمسين 
يعني انا لو عندي خمسين براءة اختراع صدقني لما كنت هنا
ارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري وان نتعاون سويا لنجد الحل المرضي مع اصحاب هذا الموقع الجيد والمفيد
والذي يرضي الجميع 
شاكرين تعاون المشرفين الافاضل سلفا


----------



## البحارالسبعة (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السادة المشرفين 
ماهي الطريقة المثلى للتواصل مع الاعضاء بشكل خاص
ارجو الرد السريع والشافي
مع تمنياتي بدوام الافادة للجميع من هذا الموقع الراقي والرائع


----------



## sayedsarhan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

معلوماتى داخل الملف الشخصى
اضغط على اسمى
ادخل على معلومات الاتصال

ارجو ان الكلام ده ميضيقش حد من المشرفين


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 نوفمبر 2011)

sayedsarhan قال:


> معلوماتى داخل الملف الشخصى
> اضغط على اسمى
> ادخل على معلومات الاتصال
> 
> ارجو ان الكلام ده ميضيقش حد من المشرفين



أخي لا يوجد أي مانع

حتى لقد أرسلت لك رسالة خاصة إلى الأخ البحار السبعة بها معلوماتك و لم أعلم لماذا لم تصل ‎‎


----------



## a.adel (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ياااااااااااواد يا تقيل


----------



## ايهابووو (22 أبريل 2013)

ممكن ان توضح لنا الفكرة التي تقول انك اكتشفتها فالانسان لم يكتشف حتا يومنا هذا اي وسيلة لاخماد التنافر سوى معدن البيزموث الغالي والنادر الوجود

وبالمناسبة هذه الطريقة ولنفرض انها لو صحت فيا ترا هل حسبت مقدار الطاقة اللازمة لاتمام تخميد هذا التنافر ؟

فاذا كنا سوف نصرف طاقة على تخميد التنافر لكي يعود المغناطيس الى وضعه الاصلي تمهيدا للشوط الثاني الذي يتنافر فيه من جديد فان هذه الطاقة التي سنصرفها تعادل الطاقة التي سننتجها وربما تزيد وفي هذه الحالة فان محركك المغناطيسي الذي تدعيه سيكون 

عديم الفائدة تماما وكأنك يابو زيت ما غزيت


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (23 أبريل 2013)

مع كل الاحترام لاخونا لو فعلا توصلت ال ما توصلت اليه فانت امام خيارين ام ان توضح لنا وللاخوه الفكره او ما في داعي لذكر هذا الموضوع رغم علمي بصعوبة تحقيق ما ذكرته كل التحيه


----------



## بشير الدوري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

السادة اعلاه قمت بتصنيع المحرك دائم الدوران باستخدام كامه داخل الجزء الدوار لتغيير موقع المغناطيس ( هذا يعني تغيير قوة التنافر اللحضي ) واستمر بالدوران دون توقف / بعد ذلك استخدمت الكامة على المغناطيس الثابت وحصلت على نفس النتيجة / وانا اسعى لعمل محرك بقطر اكبر من 75سم للحصول على عزم اكبر ( من خلال استخدام كتلة خارج جسم المحرك ) للحصول على استقرار بالعزم والسرعه / اخوان من يملك اي معلومة بهذا الخصوص لا يبخل بها يجب ان نتعاون لعمل هذا الانجاز لا تدعوا الانانية تشغل حيز من الافكار التعاون وتبادل الافكار والخبرة مهمة / *************

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني
و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .**تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني
و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## محمد.المصري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

بشير الدوري قال:


> السادة اعلاه قمت بتصنيع المحرك دائم الدوران باستخدام كامه داخل الجزء الدوار لتغيير موقع المغناطيس ( هذا يعني تغيير قوة التنافر اللحضي ) واستمر بالدوران دون توقف / بعد ذلك استخدمت الكامة على المغناطيس الثابت وحصلت على نفس النتيجة / وانا اسعى لعمل محرك بقطر اكبر من 75سم للحصول على عزم اكبر ( من خلال استخدام كتلة خارج جسم المحرك ) للحصول على استقرار بالعزم والسرعه / اخوان من يملك اي معلومة بهذا الخصوص لا يبخل بها يجب ان نتعاون لعمل هذا الانجاز لا تدعوا الانانية تشغل حيز من الافكار التعاون وتبادل الافكار والخبرة مهمة / *************



أخي بشير هل ماذا تقصد ب "كامه"

و هل دار الماتور دون توقف ........ اعتقد انه لابد ان يكون توقف


----------



## بشير الدوري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخ محمد الكامة وهو قرص معدني بيضوي يغير موقع المغناطيس ( الغرض منه تغيير شدة التنافر ) القرص استمر بالدوران / لاكن العزم الذي حصلت عليه حسب اعتقادي لا يوازي حجم المنظومة / لذلك اسعى لعمل منظومة بحجم اكبر ( يمكن ان نتبادل الحوار فيها اذا كانت لديكم افكار قد نختصر الطريق بها ) مع الشكر


----------



## بشير الدوري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخ محمد الكامة وهو قرص معدني بيضوي يغير موقع المغناطيس ( الغرض منه تغيير شدة التنافر ) القرص استمر بالدوران / لاكن العزم الذي حصلت عليه حسب اعتقادي لا يوازي حجم المنظومة / لذلك اسعى لعمل منظومة بحجم اكبر ( يمكن ان نتبادل الحوار فيها اذا كانت لديكم افكار قد نختصر الطريق بها ) مع الشكر


----------



## بشير الدوري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

سؤال مهم ارجو الاجابة عليه / في حالة استخدام مغناطيس مؤقت (كهربائي) لرفع ثقل عن الارض ووضعه على ارتفاع معين والمحافضة عليه في هذا الارتفاع سوف نظطر الى الاستمرار في تمرير التيار الكهربائي للملف وهذا يعني صرف طاقة ( طاقة كهربائية ) / السؤال ماذا لو استخدمنا مغناطيس دائم ورفعنا نفس الثقل ووضعناه بارتفاع معين / سيبقى الثقل معلق دون ان نحتاج الى طاقة لابقاء الثقل معلق اليس هذا صحيح ؟ مع الشكر​


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

بشير الدوري قال:


> سؤال مهم ارجو الاجابة عليه / في حالة استخدام مغناطيس مؤقت (كهربائي) لرفع ثقل عن الارض ووضعه على ارتفاع معين والمحافضة عليه في هذا الارتفاع سوف نظطر الى الاستمرار في تمرير التيار الكهربائي للملف وهذا يعني صرف طاقة ( طاقة كهربائية )
> 
> ​





أخي بشير في حالة استخدام مغناطيس كهربائي لرفع ثقل عن الارض ووضعه على ارتفاع معين والمحافظة عليه في هذا الارتفاع سوف نضطر الى الاستمرار في تمرير التيار الكهربائي للملف وهذا يعني صرف  ( طاقة حرارية في السلك الكهربي) اي تحويل الطاقة الكهربية الي طاقة حرارية و ليس نحول الطاقة الكهربية  الى طاقة لابقاء الثقل معلق



بشير الدوري قال:


> السؤال ماذا لو استخدمنا مغناطيس دائم ورفعنا نفس الثقل ووضعناه بارتفاع معين / سيبقى الثقل معلق دون ان نحتاج الى طاقة لابقاء الثقل معلق اليس هذا صحيح ؟ مع الشكر


​
نعم سيظل الجسم معلق بدون تحويل اي طاقة الكهربية الي طاقة حرارية


----------



## علي! (14 يناير 2014)

ان لم تكن هناك تفاصيل تذكر فعلى ما فتح الموضوع 
فيمكن اخينا ان تحتفظ بهذا الاكتشاف مع الاشخاص الذين ترغب معهم وتبيح هذه الاسرار فقط معهم 
هذا ان كان الامر لم يكن من نسيج الخيال او التصور الباطني 
على كل حال نتمنا لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 يناير 2014)

علي! قال:


> ان لم تكن هناك تفاصيل تذكر فعلى ما فتح الموضوع
> فيمكن اخينا ان تحتفظ بهذا الاكتشاف مع الاشخاص الذين ترغب معهم وتبيح هذه الاسرار فقط معهم
> هذا ان كان الامر لم يكن من نسيج الخيال او التصور الباطني
> على كل حال نتمنا لك دوام التوفيق




كيف حالك أخي على ....

لا يوجد أخي اسرار عند صاحب الموضوع من الاساس :68:


----------



## علي! (15 يناير 2014)

> كيف حالك أخي على ....



ادعو لكم بالصحة والعافية


> لا يوجد أخي اسرار عند صاحب الموضوع من الاساس :68:


:86:
كنت اتمنا ان نتوصل الى ما نريد تحقيقه 
انا حققت نصف الطريق بعد ما كنت انا شخصيا جزاً من الآله :67:
قمت بتوزيع بعض المغانط على قرص هارد دسك مع محركه فقام بنصف دوره وتوقف فحاولت ولم افلح 
لكن ان قمنا بتحرك المغناطيس ذهابا وايابا نحصل على دورة كامله 
فاعتقد لو صممنا ذراع او ما شابه بنفس البندول لحصلنا على دورة وفي النهاية لا يوجد تيار ولا عزم 
انا سئمت من هذا المحرك بعد ان اخذ مني وقت كبير كبير وتفكير اكبر دون جدوى 

لكن استاذي الفاضل لو سمحت بهذه الفكرة 
لو وضعنا بعض المغانط على قرص دوار 
وبدلنا المغناطيس الثابت بملف ينتج المغناطيس بدل عنه اي الثابت ببطارية وبعد الدوران نستطيع ان نربط مولد ولو صغير يقوم بمقام البطاريه 
هل تنتج حركة ام ان التيار سوف يتلائا شيئ بعد شيئ 
وان نجحت فعلى الاقل حصلنا على افترار لربما نستفاد منه كمروحه او ما شابه او لربما تيار 
ما تقول بارك الله بك 


​


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 يناير 2014)

علي! قال:


> ادعو لكم بالصحة والعافية
> :86:
> كنت اتمنا ان نتوصل الى ما نريد تحقيقه
> انا حققت نصف الطريق بعد ما كنت انا شخصيا جزاً من الآله :67:
> ...




كل هذه التجارب هى محاولات فاشلة ..... بدون عمل تجربة 

كل ما عليك ان تستعين بالقوانين الخاصة بالمغناطيسات فقط 

و هناك قوانين عامة تثبت فشل هذه المحاولات بمجرد النظر الى شكل المحرك الدائم







علي! قال:


> لكن استاذي الفاضل لو سمحت بهذه الفكرة
> لو وضعنا بعض المغانط على قرص دوار
> وبدلنا المغناطيس الثابت بملف ينتج المغناطيس بدل عنه اي الثابت ببطارية وبعد الدوران نستطيع ان نربط مولد ولو صغير يقوم بمقام البطاريه
> هل تنتج حركة ام ان التيار سوف يتلائا شيئ بعد شيئ
> ...



اذا اخي لم نضع بطارية و وصلت المولد الموضوع على محور القرص الدوار مكان البطارية

سيقل التيار شيئا فشيئا حتى يتلاشى


----------



## علي! (18 يناير 2014)

احسنت واجدت بارك الله بك اخي


----------

